# GenieGo connection



## thyname (May 10, 2015)

I am about to install DTV but not sure how the Geniego will be connected.

Due to my home wiring, the genie DVR will be in the living room connected to my home wifi (not hard wired). My router is in the basement. Would I just connect the GenieGo to my router and that is it? 

One mind tells me to install Dish instead as the Hopper has Sling built in at no extra cost...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Depending on which GenieGo you have or which you get, you can connect either version directly to the router or if you get the GenieGo2, it can be connected inline any receiver via the included 2 way SWM splitter.


----------



## thyname (May 10, 2015)

peds48 said:


> Depending on which GenieGo you have or which you get, you can connect either version directly to the router or if you get the GenieGo2, it can be connected inline any receiver via the included 2 way SWM splitter.


I don't have it yet, and don't know which one they will send (1 or 3 LED lights). Which one of the two is the GG2?

As long as I can connect it to the router (located in a different room than the Genie DVR) I will be OK


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Do you have a coax connection in your basement already? 

The approved official way is to just plug the GG2 into the coax somewhere and the Genie will supply Internet to the GG2 and other receivers.

Mine is hooked up like the following. GG2 ethernet to the router. GG2 coax to the rest of the system. If you hook it up that way, you should not connect the Genie to the Internet wirelessly or with ethernet. It will get the Internet through the GG2 along with other receivers.

It's not the official way, so the installer may not want to do it. Some people will argue the following point, but if you hook up both, your downloading speed will improve.

GG2 is the 2nd version, which unless you are getting it secondhand, should be the GG2 which has both ports.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

thyname said:


> I don't have it yet, and don't know which one they will send (1 or 3 LED lights). Which one of the two is the GG2?
> 
> As long as I can connect it to the router (located in a different room than the Genie DVR) I will be OK


Either model should work like this.


----------



## thyname (May 10, 2015)

prushing said:


> Do you have a coax connection in your basement already?
> The approved official way is to just plug the GG2 into the coax somewhere and the Genie will supply Internet to the GG2 and other receivers.
> Mine is hooked up like the following. GG2 ethernet to the router. GG2 coax to the rest of the system. If you hook it up that way, you should not connect the Genie to the Internet wirelessly or with ethernet. It will get the Internet through the GG2 along with other receivers.
> It's not the official way, so the installer may not want to do it. Some people will argue the following point, but if you hook up both, your downloading speed will improve.
> GG2 is the 2nd version, which unless you are getting it secondhand, should be the GG2 which has both ports.


I have coax in the basement, but is for the Internet line from the cable company


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

You can either plug it into the router or use the coax and put it on top of the Genie or anywhere else. Unless you are hooking it up with both, I would just put it on top of the Genie, you don't want all the transcoding traffic on your router slowing it down.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

thyname said:


> I am about to install DTV but not sure how the Geniego will be connected.


The DIRECTV installer will make it all work the way it is supposed to. They have many tricks in their bag.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> The DIRECTV installer will make it all work the way it is supposed to. They have many tricks in their bag.


Some installers seems to leave the bag at home


----------



## thyname (May 10, 2015)

I went ahead and ordered it from DirecTV. They were unable to tell me whether I am getting GG1 or GG2. I prefer to connect to the router via Ethernet since my Genie DVR is in the living room with no access to router, which is located in the basement. genie DVR is connected to Internet via wifi. I hope this will work


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

thyname said:


> I went ahead and ordered it from DirecTV. They were unable to tell me whether I am getting GG1 or GG2. I prefer to connect to the router via Ethernet since my Genie DVR is in the living room with no access to router, which is located in the basement. genie DVR is connected to Internet via wifi. I hope this will work


You'll probably get a GG2 which includes a 2 way splitter to connect it to the coax at your genie. (or anywhere on the coax) Works great.


----------



## thyname (May 10, 2015)

So the Ethernet connection option (to router) is not available with GG2?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thyname said:


> So the Ethernet connection option (to router) is not available with GG2?


Yes. It can be connected either way.


----------



## thyname (May 10, 2015)

peds48 said:


> Yes. It can be connected either way.


Great! At least I know I have this option if connecting to coax via splitter proves to be challenging.

Do you know which connection option is recommended/superior?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thyname said:


> Do you know which connection option is recommended/superior?


I don't think one is better than another one on a regular network. However DIRECTV® guidance to its installers is to use the coax connection.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

thyname said:


> Great! At least I know I have this option if connecting to coax via splitter proves to be challenging.
> 
> Do you know which connection option is recommended/superior?





peds48 said:


> I don't think one is better than another one on a regular network. However DIRECTV® guidance to its installers is to use the coax connection.


They each have advantages over the other. Coax will give you faster transcoding as it doesn't have to leave the coax and go to your router first. Ethernet will give you faster downloads as it doesn't have to pass from the coax to ethernet. Normal like peds says would be to use coax and it is "normally better" because it removes router/network issues.

That's why I have mine hooked up with both, best of both worlds.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

prushing said:


> They each have advantages over the other. Coax will give you faster transcoding as it doesn't have to leave the coax and go to your router first. Ethernet will give you faster downloads as it doesn't have to pass from the coax to ethernet. Normal like peds says would be to use coax and it is "normally better" because it removes router/network issues.
> 
> That's why I have mine hooked up with both, best of both worlds.


Any discernible difference is moot. Both coax and ethernet are rated the same.... Speed wise.... :shrug:


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

2-3 mbps download difference isn't moot and I'm not the only who has seen the difference, but that could be router/network setup which is out of DTV's hands. It's also that there is 1 less stop in the route.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

It keeps the larger file while doing the transocding off your home network that may be in use with other stuff. That's about the only real reason to go coax over Ethernet IMHO.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> It keeps the larger file while doing the transocding off your home network that may be in use with other stuff.


A properly configured switched Ethernet scenario would keep the traffic between the two endpoints. It is hubs, Wi-fi and DECA that can't protect themselves from all network traffic.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

A true statement however the OP's stated situation implies he has a router that may or may not have any wired device (none in the presence of his receiver for sure) and is relying on wireless.

Although the router is itself behind a switch so one a pathway has been established it need not engage router address services and merely bounce about the switch and the radio.

As to the initial question just hooking it up to a LAN port on the router's switch is just fine!

Adding a coax divert involves at least a single splitter and cable sections to connect to the Receiver and the GG. Not a great deal but 2 extra cable pieces and a splitter where an old Cat5 short jumper will hook it up to the router. Done.

Now it needs to be in the basement where you can easily get at it as it may require a reset from time to time. But running off the universal standard switched Ethernet port works just fine.

I know adding it to the DECA segment is "preferred" but. . .

Don "End of the day it is Ethernet traffic either way" Bolton


harsh said:


> A properly configured switched Ethernet scenario would keep the traffic between the two endpoints. It is hubs, Wi-fi and DECA that can't protect themselves from all network traffic.


----------



## thyname (May 10, 2015)

lugnutathome said:


> A true statement however the OP's stated situation implies he has a router that may or may not have any wired device (none in the presence of his receiver for sure) and is relying on wireless.
> 
> Although the router is itself behind a switch so one a pathway has been established it need not engage router address services and merely bounce about the switch and the radio.
> 
> ...


That is exactly correct: Router is in the basement, obviously hard wired to Internet modem. Genie DVR is in the leaving room, connected to Internet via wifi (50 MBPS Download). My preferred solution is to connect the GenieGo to router in the basement via Ethernet cable. If that would work, Great!

I ordered the GenieGo and should get it in the next couple of days. I will post an update here.

Thanks!


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

My only concern is how the DVR will stream wirelessly. Having it wired in either fashion would be preferred but. . . Let is know how it flies.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

thyname said:


> That is exactly correct: Router is in the basement, obviously hard wired to Internet modem. Genie DVR is in the leaving room, connected to Internet via wifi (50 MBPS Download). My preferred solution is to connect the *GenieGo to router in the basement via Ethernet cable*. If that would work, Great!
> 
> I ordered the GenieGo and should get it in the next couple of days. I will post an update here.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes do that with a wire right to the router. You will find the wireless transfers to your phone/tablet/PC are faster with a wired router connection. I've tested it extensively and have documented better performance vs wired to the coax.

But note when I had my HR44 wireless to the same router I did experience occasional GG error messages that one or more DVRs couldn't be found. 
Let us know how this works for you.


----------



## thyname (May 10, 2015)

I received the GenieGo today. It has one LED light and the model number is MDR2R0-01, so I am assuming they send the first generation of the GG. Oh well...

They did tell me over the phone when I ordered that they could not guarantee which generation of the GG the would send (it sounds like this is pretty common with ordering any DTV devices).

As I figured it could be easy to set up via the included coax splitter once I opened the package, I set it up in the living room using that method. It was indeed very easy to hook it up. I installed the iPad, iPhone apps (it appears that the iPad GenieGo app is integrated with the main DirecTV app) and in my PC. Other than going some extra steps to allow port forwarding on my router, it was pretty straight forward to set it up. I also received a "congratulations..." when setting Out of Home Streaming, but obviously have not had a chance to test it out outside of my home in another wifi network. Streamed fine on my iPad, iPhone and PC in my home via Wi-Fi. It does not appear that the app works via LTE in my iPhone when I turn wifi off, but I think that this feature requires wi-fi to work by design. Please correct me if I am wrong.

I will keep it as is now (connected via coax and splitter in my Living Room to Genie DVR, and NOT hard wired to the router), unless I will have any problems. I have to say that it feels a bit weird to pay extra for this and go through all these steps while my TiVo Roamio Plus had built in out of home streaming capabilities.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Actually, that is a genie go 2. The first generation had a bunch of lights, the second has one light that changes colors.. . And yeah, it's made to only work wifi on purpose.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

thyname said:


> They did tell me over the phone when I ordered that they could not guarantee which generation of the GG the would send (it sounds like this is pretty common with ordering any DTV devices).


This "rule" doesn't apply to GenieGos as they are not leased.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

harsh said:


> This "rule" doesn't apply to GenieGos as they are not leased.


perhaps not any longer, but when there was inventory of the GenieGo 1 it was a toss up.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## thyname (May 10, 2015)

Somehow my iPhone is no longer recognizing the GG (or vice versa) I get error NS/6000 "unable to add your device" when I try to add my iPhone through the GG app, which is weird since I have already added it and it worked fine for several days. It works fine in my PC inside my home network.

Any idea?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thyname said:


> Somehow my iPhone is no longer recognizing the GG (or vice versa) I get error NS/6000 "unable to add your device" when I try to add my iPhone through the GG app, which is weird since I have already added it and it worked fine for several days. It works fine in my PC inside my home network.
> 
> Any idea?


try logging out of the app and log back in.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## thyname (May 10, 2015)

I tried that and I also deleted the app and reinstalled. Still did not work. It also did not work when trying the serial number when adding GG to the iPhone app.

After multiple transfers to the DTV tech support line, I was told that multiple people are having the same NS/6000 error and to try again tomorrow.

One thing I have noticed that past few days is that I see the led light flashing amber for multiple seconds before returning to solid blue. It stays much longer in "solid blue" mode, but it does flash amber often as well.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

DTV must be doing some work on the backend then. My Android app is now telling me that OOH is not setup whenever I open the app, but I just have to wait for it to find the GenieGo and then it streams fine.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I changed my network around yesterday and my Genie go would not recognize my computer and would not let me add it. A reboot of the Genie go solved the issue.


----------



## thyname (May 10, 2015)

I rebooted the GenieGo yesterday by pressing the red reset button for 30 seconds. It did not work.


----------



## thyname (May 10, 2015)

I fixed it! Resetting the router did the trick. Something may have happened because I had to repeat the setup from the beginning, including port forwarding and LAN setup. I noticed the IP address of the GG had changed, as well as the MAC address.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

thyname said:


> I fixed it! Resetting the router did the trick. Something may have happened because I had to repeat the setup from the beginning, including port forwarding and LAN setup. I noticed the IP address of the GG had changed, as well as the MAC address.


While the IP address can def change, the MAC address is written in stone, well on the chip and can't change.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> While the IP address can def change, the MAC address is written in stone, well on the chip and can't change.


Yeah I used to believe that as well....

but it seems that the software reading MAC address can make it look like they do sometimes... Either that or I have seen them actually change with updates to devices firmware.


----------



## thyname (May 10, 2015)

peds48 said:


> While the IP address can def change, the MAC address is written in stone, well on the chip and can't change.


Let me rephrase that: when I repeated the steps on the router configurations in my pc, and had to enter the MAC address on it, what had defaulted back there was different than what I had to enter using the System Info indicated by my iPhone app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't think I've ever _*had*_ to enter a MAC address.... Are you sure it wasn't different IP addies?


----------



## thyname (May 10, 2015)

Laxguy said:


> I don't think I've ever _*had*_ to enter a MAC address.... Are you sure it wasn't different IP addies?


I definitely had to add the MAC address in my router configuration (following the instructions from DirecTV website) when setting them up via my PC for Outside Home Access. This happened both times, initially when I got the GG and now that everything messed up. The reason is that I did not get the "Congratulations...." in my iPhone and iPad apps when tried to set up Outside Home Access automatically, and was prompted by the DTV instructions to change the router configurations for my Netgear router via a PC.


----------



## thyname (May 10, 2015)

_NOTE - The *IP address & MAC address* of the GenieGO can be found in *"System Info"* in the *Help*section of the apps_

Check the *Use Router as DHCP Server* check box
Select *Add* button
Enter the *IP Address* of the *GenieGO* into the *IP Address* field
Enter the *MAC Address* of the *GenieGO* into the *MAC Address* field
Enter *GenieGo* into the *Device Name*
Select *Add* button


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

OK, thanks for the illustration! I hate some routers....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> OK, thanks for the illustration! I hate some routers....


is not the router's fault. Is the fact that the GenieGo can't be set up with an static IP therefore one must do an HDCP IP reservation by MAC address.


----------



## thyname (May 10, 2015)

This whole thing with GenieGo with DirecTV is completely lame. I had a TiVo Roamio before switching from cable last month and all the features that GG provides (and more) were all built in the TiVo unit with no need to configure any router stuff. Plus, the GG costed me $100 extra


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

peds48 said:


> is not the router's fault. Is the fact that the GenieGo can't be set up with an static IP therefore one must do an HDCP IP reservation by MAC address.


That assumes the GG has to have a static IP. It doesn't.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> That assumes the GG has to have a static IP. It doesn't.


It does for OOH. If if didn't, an the ip changed you will be hosed.


----------



## bukzin (Feb 6, 2008)

I also cant get ipad to see my Genie HR44 DVR.

Have latest app on ipad, tried re-setting the Genie, no luck


HR44 is fed by router via Cat5, no wifi.

Also have a Genie Go 2 (MDR2R0-01) with a flashing red/blue light.


Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

bukzin said:


> I also cant get ipad to see my Genie HR44 DVR.
> 
> Have latest app on ipad, tried re-setting the Genie, no luck
> 
> ...


Forget your GenieGo- those were killed off by AT&T last year for good. Go ahead and send that box to recycling. They are done! Further, the iOS app has been problematic at best lately. Not much is working well since AT&T took over. I miss the old DirecTV.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

bukzin said:


> I also cant get ipad to see my Genie HR44 DVR.
> 
> Have latest app on ipad, tried re-setting the Genie, no luck
> 
> ...


Uninstall the app and reinstall. Not sure about iOS, but with Android and Google Play store, there is a DIRECTV App for Tablet and one for phone. Check with the Apple iTunes to make sure you have the correct app as applicable.

While your 44 isn't attached wirelessly, you must have Wi-Fi for your iPad, correct? Do you happen to have two Wi-Fi systems in your house? If so, change your iPad to the other Wi-Fi system and try again.

And yes, GenieGo is dead. Unplug it and recycle it.


----------

